
AFL-Like Fuzzer for the Java Virtual Machine - based2
https://github.com/cretz/javan-warty-pig
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/7usrl0/javan_warty_pi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/7usrl0/javan_warty_pig_an_afllike_fuzzer_for_the_jvm/)

